# The Tianjin explosion



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

A huge explosion at a container port in the northeastern city of Tianjin in China has left at least 50 dead and hundreds injured.


It is understood that 500 people were injured, with hundreds admitted to hospitals in the city after an explosion shattered windows and knocked doors off of buildings in the area.
Firefighters are among the dead.

[YOUTUBE]MHQPX2TJPQc[/YOUTUBE]

Tianjin Explosion Rocks China Leaving 50 Dead And Hundreds Injured


----------

